# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تحميل كتاب تفسير القرآن للجلالين

## عيسى سالم

تحميل كتاب تفسير القرآن للجلالين

كتاب تفسير القرآن الكريم للجلالين

كتاب تفسير القرآن للجلالين
نسخة مميزة سهلة القرأة
التحميل مباشر



تفسير الجلالين

http://www.omelketab.net/chm/quraan/galalein.zip

----------


## الازرق

شكرا

----------


## عيسى سالم

ولك شكرآ أخي الكريم

----------


## سهيل الجنوبي

اشكرك اخي الكريم
واسأل الله ان يثيبك حسن الثواب على هذا الكتاب

----------

